
San Diego Hacker News Meetup 39 (Fri 3/29) - th
http://anyvite.com/2leckgtiss
======
Xcelerate
It'd be nice if one of these happened in the southern US occasionally. I vote
Atlanta, Nashville, or Charlotte.

~~~
th
It would be nice if there were a site dedicated to Hacker News meetups. It
would be a lot easier to organize meetups when there were a place to go look
for them and chat about them.

------
theyak
I'm too shy for these things!!! :)

~~~
ilaksh
I am wondering if people actually come at 7:30? I might cheat and go to the
bar first and then show up around 8 or maybe 9, already buzzed. At that point
I will have no problem talking to people. Heh.

I actually think the whole thing might be backwards. Like maybe it would be
better to spend most of the time in the bar, then go across the street to get
a coffee before you have to drive home.

~~~
th
Most people tend to show up for part 1 at the bakery, but there's usually a
couple people that show up late or only show up for part 2 at O'Brien's. Feel
free to show up whenever you'd like. See you Friday!

